# Which type of Mahogany is this?



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Today I scored a piece of mahogany from a long-time wood worker who had collected about 1,000 bf of wood and had decided to retire and move out of state. This piece is 15+" wide x 60" long of 5/4 stock. It is clear, straight grained and without knots, still with the saw marks on it. He said he bought it about 25 years ago. I took my ROS to a corner so you can see the grain. It looks like a "true" mahogany to me but I'd like some others opinions.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Our local shop has two types of mahogany African and South American. These are the two most common types in our area. I posted a photo of the two types, and to my thinking is close to South American. There are other types from other countries, but according to our shop these are the most ready available to North American markets. 

I will post a link to the shop, they have some pretty nice selections of wood.
Halifax Specialty Hardwoods - Over 40 species of domestic and exotic hardwood Hardwood in stock.

This likely makes things as clear as mud.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Jim,
I agree with John, it looks like South American, sometimes referred to as Honduras Mahogany.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com

=====



Check twice! said:


> Our local shop has two types of mahogany African and South American. These are the two most common types in our area. I posted a photo of the two types, and to my thinking is close to South American. There are other types from other countries, but according to our shop these are the most ready available to North American markets.
> 
> I will post a link to the shop, they have some pretty nice selections of wood.
> Halifax Specialty Hardwoods - Over 40 species of domestic and exotic hardwood Hardwood in stock.
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj 

I did bookmark that link for sure,,,,, Why in blazes do we have so many wood types  with many not available to North American markets. 

I usually stay with my local shop for my wood, they are always on hand no waiting no delivery. I just wish I had the luck of Jim and landed a piece of Mahogany in that size, a great purchase.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I was just lucky someone ahead of me didn't jump on it, John. The bandsaw marks left it so you couldn't really see the grain. From a distance it looked like a piece of pine that'd been stained... and I got it for a bit *less* per BF than 4-7" pieces of 4/4 at my local dealer. If he'd taken a scraper or ROS and leveled a corner it'd been gone in a flash!

I'm thinking I'll bring it inside the house (steadier humidity & temp) and stash it under the sofa until I'm ready to make something.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Jim

I agree with the wood being stored in a constant humidity. I have had some pretty cracked and warped lumber because of poor storage, my own foolishness not enough heat in the garage in the winter but the damp cool days really hurt without the heat. I do leave the heat going at a constant temperature now. 

Don't store it too long, there must be a project you been wanting to do.


----------

